# Homoehe & Adoption



## Shinar (9. Mai 2009)

Hallo zusammen.

Da das Thema vermehrt in den Zeitungen anzutreffen ist, wollte ich von euch wissen, was ihr darüber denkt. 

Meine Meinung dazu ist das Motte "gleiche Pflichten, gleiche Rechte" und umgekehrt. Jedoch sollte die Kinder nicht unter dem Mobbing der anderen leiden.


----------



## Selor Kiith (9. Mai 2009)

Sie sind normale Menschen wie du und ich warum ihnen solche Sachen verwehren? Weil irgendwelche Kirchenspinner verbreiten das Homosexualität eine Krankheit und Gotteslästerung wäre? Bestimmt nicht!

Man sollte sie nicht durch antiquierten Fanatismus von irgendetwas ausschließen...


----------



## Dracun (9. Mai 2009)

Ich habe für Ja gestimmt da ein ehemals befreundeter Homosexueller mir mal gesagt hat das er gerne Kinder hätte und sie net haben darf, weil er schwul sei.. da hab ich ihn damals ungläubig angeguckt und fragte nur Warum denn nicht?

Seine Antwort keine Ahnung  und das finde ich schade auch Homosexuelle menschen sollten heiraten dürfen und Kinder adoptieren  sie sind doch keine Menschen 2ter Klasse ... schade das der Kontakt abgebrochen ist .. i denke er hätte sich gut mit meinem Sohn verstanden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sTereoType (9. Mai 2009)

es gibt nichts in der modernen welt was dagegen spricht.


----------



## Selor Kiith (9. Mai 2009)

Ich würde gerne die Argumente derer hören die mit Nein gestimmt haben...


----------



## Shinar (9. Mai 2009)

Sehe ich auch so, es gibt für mich keinen rationalen Grund, welcher dagegen sprechen sollte.

Die Frage ist für mich zum einen die Intelligenz, zum anderen muss man seine Vorurteile über Bord werden. Ich denke, dass Schwule/Lesben einander gegauso viel oder wenig lieben können wie Heteros auch.


----------



## Das Affenmensch (9. Mai 2009)

Wie schon richtig festgestellt,sind Homosexuelle auch nur Menschen.
Und wenn diese Kinder adoptieren möchten,warum nicht? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Und wenn sie heiraten möchten sollen sie das auch tun dürfen!


----------



## LordofDemons (9. Mai 2009)

ein kind mehr das liebevolle eltern kriegt also warum nicht?


----------



## Birk (9. Mai 2009)

Nein, keines von beidem  	 [ 3 ]

o_O 

Irgendwie habe ich das Gefühl, dass sich keiner von denen hier äußern wird... ich glaube sie haben Angst, weil hier soviele gegen sie sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shinar (9. Mai 2009)

Man kann dies eigentlich einfach begründen: laut der Bibel soll man Homosexuelle töten, dann sollen sie auch ned heiraten können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## sTereoType (9. Mai 2009)

wofür würde wohl benji stimmen bzw was hat benjis pastor ihm gesagt für was er stimmen sollte.....

edit:@shinar, die textpassage in der bibel hät ich aber mal gerne.
       soweit ich weis steht in der bibel lediglich das die ehe zwischen mann und frau eine heilige bindung ist. da werden homosexuelle nicht mal erwähnt, also es wird noch               nicht mal gesagt das eine ehe zwischen mann und mann bzw frau und frau keine heilige bindung ist. kirchliche fanatiker interpretieren sowas natürlich anders.


----------



## painschkes (9. Mai 2009)

_Gestimmt für : Ja, Ehe und Adoption.

Gründe/Ansichten wurden hier ja schon zu genüge genannt , diese Teile ich auch :]_


----------



## Konov (9. Mai 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> es gibt nichts in der modernen welt was dagegen spricht.



/signed

nuff said ^^


----------



## Ren-Alekz (9. Mai 2009)

Shinar schrieb:


> Man kann dies eigentlich einfach begründen: laut der Bibel soll man Homosexuelle töten, dann sollen sie auch ned heiraten können
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




verleumdung blasphemie rufmord 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shinar (9. Mai 2009)

Bitte sehr: 

Leviticus 20, 13

Wenn ein Mann sich mit einem anderen Mann wie mit einer Frau vergeht, haben beide Schändliches begangen. Sie sollen mit dem Tode bestraft werden; es lastet Blutschuld auf ihnen. 

Ich meinte das überhaupt nicht diskriminierend gegen Homosexuelle! Ganz im Gegenteil!


----------



## Tikume (9. Mai 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Ich würde gerne die Argumente derer hören die mit Nein gestimmt haben...



Ganz einfach. Wenn Schwule Kinder aufziehen werden die auch schwul und am Ende ist die ganze Welt schwul und die Menschheit stirbt aus. Moment .. das war jetzt ein Argument dafür ...


----------



## Dracun (9. Mai 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> Ganz einfach. Wenn Schwule Kinder aufziehen werden die auch schwul und am Ende ist die ganze Welt schwul und die Menschheit stirbt aus. *Moment .. das war jetzt ein Argument dafür ...*


rofl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sTereoType (9. Mai 2009)

@shinar, ich wollte dir auch nicht unterstellend as du es böse gemeint hast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


hab mir mal den rest von Leveticus angeguckt, da steht ne menge blödsinn drinn.
gerade die hinterwäldlerammis die darauf öffentlich ja immer so pochen, haben garantiert mehrere dieser dort genannten todsünden begangen, aber man pickt sich nur das einem liebste raus...


----------



## Selor Kiith (9. Mai 2009)

Bitte bitte lieber Homophober Teil des Forums... erleuchtet uns doch mit euren Argumenten und Begründungen dagegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ren-Alekz (9. Mai 2009)

Shinar schrieb:


> Bitte sehr:
> 
> Leviticus 20, 13
> 
> ...



gehören levitikus schriften überhaupt zu bibel? soweit ich weis hat er auch den sklavenhanden befürwortet xD

aber lawl wenns echt zur bibel gehört^^


----------



## Dracun (9. Mai 2009)

> Du sollst nicht beim Knaben liegen wie beim Weibe; denn es ist ein Greuel.


Daran sollten sich mal einige Katholischen Pfaffen dran halten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (9. Mai 2009)

Ren, das ist das 3. Buch Mose also ja... es steht in der Bibel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und gerade beim nachschauen hab ich es auch sofort gefunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sTereoType (9. Mai 2009)

desweiteren war levitikus keine person sondern ist hebräisch für "hab ich grad vergessen" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hunternevs (10. Mai 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> Ganz einfach. Wenn Schwule Kinder aufziehen werden die auch schwul und am Ende ist die ganze Welt schwul und die Menschheit stirbt aus. Moment .. das war jetzt ein Argument dafür ...



Warum redest du hier nur von männlichen Homosexuellen?
Ach, und bist du wirklich der Meinung, dass die sexuelle Richtung, in die sich das Kind entwickelt, wirklich von den Eltern vorgegeben wird? Nein, dem Kind werden dann schon eher moralische sowie ethnische korekkte Werte vermittelt die sie in einer Familie mit männlicher + weiblicher Elternbesetzung wohl eher erst sehr spät bzw. garnicht erfahren würden.


----------



## Deathstyle (10. Mai 2009)

Gibt wirklich nichts was dagegen spricht.
Ausserdem gibt es sicher Homosexuelle die bereits Kinder hatten bevor sie gemerkt haben das sie homosexuell sind, nen guter Kumpel von mir ist nämlich Stockschwul und der hat mir Stories von 44 Jährigen erzählt die schwul geworden sind.. also so what  - ich seh auch keinen Grund wieso diese kein Sorgerecht erhalten sollten.


----------



## Spectrales (10. Mai 2009)

Ich find Adoption eher fragwürdig.. Die Kinder werden heutzutage dann wohl nur mehr gemobt in der Schule, weil ihre Eltern "Schwuchteln" sind.


----------



## sTereoType (10. Mai 2009)

Hunternevs schrieb:


> Warum redest du hier nur von männlichen Homosexuellen?
> Ach, und bist du wirklich der Meinung, dass die sexuelle Richtung, in die sich das Kind entwickelt, wirklich von den Eltern vorgegeben wird? Nein, dem Kind werden dann schon eher moralische sowie ethnische korekkte Werte vermittelt die sie in einer Familie mit männlicher + weiblicher Elternbesetzung wohl eher erst sehr spät bzw. garnicht erfahren würden.


wer tikume kennt(und auch den letzten teil seines post gelesen hat) weis das diese aussage sarkastisch war.


----------



## Nimmue (10. Mai 2009)

Ich bin "unter Schwulen" aufgewachsen^^ Meine Mutter ist Stewardess, 99% aller männlicher Lufthansa-Stewards sind schwul. Die waren dann auch oft bei uns, wir bei denen oder zusammen auf Partys (sind übrigens die geilsten Partys, die ich je erlebt habe)^^
Man kann sich denken, wofür ich gestimmt habe. *JAAA, ganz klar dafür.*
Desweiteren sollte man hier nochmal erwähnen: Man wird nicht erst in der Pupertät oder so schwul. Man wird schwul geboren. Weil sie in einer Phase (glaube war zwischen der 6. und 8. Woche) im Mutterleib zu wenig Testosteron abbekommen haben. D.h. sie werden schwul geboren, nur selber merken/eingestehen, tun sie es erst in der Pupertät oder sogar noch viel später (gleiches gilt für Lesben, die haben nur zuviel Testosteron abbekommen). Homosexualität ist ein "Gendefekt", der übrigens genauso häufig ist, wie rote Haare inkl. Sommersprossen^^


----------



## sTereoType (10. Mai 2009)

Nimmue schrieb:


> Man wird nicht erst in der Pupertät oder so schwul. Man wird schwul geboren. Weil sie in einer Phase (glaube war zwischen der 6. und 8. Woche) im Mutterleib zu wenig Testosteron abbekommen haben. D.h. sie werden schwul geboren, nur selber merken/eingestehen, tun sie es erst in der Pupertät oder sogar noch viel später (gleiches gilt für Lesben, die haben nur zuviel Testosteron abbekommen). Homosexualität ist ein "Gendefekt", der übrigens genauso häufig ist, wie rote Haare inkl. Sommersprossen^^


bezüglich des testosteron stimmt es nicht ganz. das testosteron definiert aber mänliche merkmale stärker, z.b. ein markanteres gesicht oder mehr haarwuchs. das passiert vor alelmd ann wenn die mutter oft unter stress steht und/oder streit hat. wohingegen wenig testosteron mehr weibliche züge wie ein runderes gesicht fördert. das mit dem gendefekt hatte ich auch schon mal gehört. die frage war aber da ob es wirklich ein defekt ist oder von der natur gewollt um z.b. der überpopulation entgegen zu wirken.


----------



## Nimmue (10. Mai 2009)

deswegen das defekt in gänsefüßchen^^
aber das mit dem testosteron hab ich grad vor 2 wochen gelesen... hmm... weiß gar nimmer wo ^^


----------



## sTereoType (10. Mai 2009)

ich kann mich natürlich auch irren , ist schon länger her seit ich das aufgeschnappt habe^^
btw: komm mal in den nachtschwärmer, eine "normale" frau muss die geifernde meute da mal auf den boden bringen^^


----------



## Nimmue (10. Mai 2009)

Wieso steht das NORMAL nur in Gänsefüßchen??? HMM???


----------



## Das Affenmensch (10. Mai 2009)

Mal ganz allgemein gefragt:

Wenn Homosexualität "unnatürlich" ist,warum gibt es dann homosexualität in der menschlichen und auch tierischen Natur?
Wenn Homosexualität "unheilig" ist,warum hat der Schöpfer/Gott sie dann "erfunden"?


----------



## sTereoType (10. Mai 2009)

interessante fragen. aber ich denke das da vorallem die fehlerquelle mensch zu betrachten ist bei aufschreiben der bibel. beim googeln vorhin hatte ich auch analysen von bibeltexten gefunden die auf homosexualität bei jesus und anderen heiligen deutet.


----------



## Das Affenmensch (10. Mai 2009)

Lieber schwul als garkein Sex 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (10. Mai 2009)

Das schrieb:


> Lieber schwul als garkein Sex
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



So kann man es natürlich auch sehen ^^


----------



## marion9394 (10. Mai 2009)

hab für ja, aber nur heiraten gestimmt...

da sag ich mal wo die liebe hinfällt, wobei ich von schwulen allgemein nicht viel halte - ist halt meine persönliche meinung - mag damit gar nix zu tun haben.

Kinder sollten sie nicht bekommen, das kind kann zwar sicher gesund aufwachsen aber nie so "normal" wie bei einer alleinerziehenden mutter oder eben mit mum und dad, glaube das so ein kind ordentlich was mitmacht in der schule oder anderswo - so nach dem motto wie heißt denn deine mama? "paul"


----------



## Zonalar (10. Mai 2009)

Ihr seid doch alle nicht mehr ganz Meschugge 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Vllt sollt ich mal drauf hindeuten, dass es mehrere verschiedene Bibelübersetzungen gibt. Zudem wurde die Bibel ursprünglich ins hebräische geschrieben. Da hiessen ein Zeichen mehrere Dinge. 

Ich habe mich für die 2 entschieden. Wanke aber bei meiner Entscheidung. Wenn die "Schwulen" sich gut im den Spross sorgen und ihm/ihr ethische Werte vermitteln und so, dürfen sie ruhig ihr Kind adoptieren. 
Aber man soll auch dem Kind die Entscheidung zukommen lassen, ob es ihn stört, bei schwulen Eltern aufzuwachsen.

Sie dürfen Schwule oder Lespen sein. Aber sie MÜSSEN ein Vorbild sein!
Ps: Möchte ich Anmerken dass ich selber keine Schwule kenne und somit nicht viel über ihnen weiss, ausser das, was man halt so mitkriegt.

www.bibleserver.com
Viel spass, dort gibt es die ganze Bibel im digitalem Text sovie etliche übersetzungen und ihr könnt nach Stichworten suchen, sowie selber nachschlagen.


----------



## Tikume (10. Mai 2009)

marion9394 schrieb:


> Kinder sollten sie nicht bekommen, das kind kann zwar sicher gesund aufwachsen aber nie so "normal" wie bei einer alleinerziehenden mutter oder eben mit mum und dad, glaube das so ein kind ordentlich was mitmacht in der schule oder anderswo - so nach dem motto wie heißt denn deine mama? "paul"



Dann wird es gehänselt weil die alleinerziehende Mutter nicht genug Geld für Markenklamotten hat, oder es dick ist weil es bei Mammi und Pappis Grillparties so viel futtert.
Wenn ich so an meine Schulzeit zurück denke fällt mir niemand ein der wegen seiner Eltern gehänselt wurde, das waren immer andere "Gründe".


----------



## LordofDemons (10. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> www.bibleserver.com
> Viel spass, dort gibt es die ganze Bibel im digitalem Text sovie etliche übersetzungen und ihr könnt nach Stichworten suchen, sowie selber nachschlagen.


benji ich glaube langsam wirst du mir sympathisch

die seite speicher ich mir glei mal ab^^


----------



## Redryujin (10. Mai 2009)

ich habe für 1 gestimmt.

Ich habe nix gegen homosexuelle und homosexuelle sind ganz normale Leute. Leider wird das von vielen unserer Gesellschaft heute als Schwerverbrechen geahndet. Gibt viele Leute die am liebsten alle Homosexuellen umbringen würde.

Homosexuelle sind immer meist sehr nette Leute.


----------



## dalai (10. Mai 2009)

Ich hab für "Ja, aber nur Ehe" gestimmt, die Akzeptanz für Kinder von Homos ist noch nicht so gross, das Kind würde fast definitiv in der Schule wegen seinen beiden Vatern gehänselt werden. Vielleicht ist es in 10 Jahren nicht mehr so, und sind Homehen mit Kindern sogar normal. Ich hab nicht das abgestimmt weil ich etwas gegen Homoehen habe, sondern eigentlich einem Kind nicht eine solche Kindheit zumuten will. Klingt hart, ist aber einfach so.


----------



## sTereoType (10. Mai 2009)

marion9394 schrieb:


> hab für ja, aber nur heiraten gestimmt...
> 
> da sag ich mal wo die liebe hinfällt, wobei ich von schwulen allgemein nicht viel halte - ist halt meine persönliche meinung - mag damit gar nix zu tun haben.
> 
> Kinder sollten sie nicht bekommen, das kind kann zwar sicher gesund aufwachsen aber nie so "normal" wie bei einer alleinerziehenden mutter oder eben mit mum und dad, glaube das so ein kind ordentlich was mitmacht in der schule oder anderswo - so nach dem motto wie heißt denn deine mama? "paul"


also in einigen meiner kurse war auch ein mädchen/eine frau dessen mutter lesbisch ist und das hat sie auch offen gesagt. ich hab nicht einmal gesehen das sie deswegen aufgezogen wurde, kann aber auch am allgemeinen niveau am gymmi liegen.
ansonsten auch noch in bezug auf dalai.
sicherlich werden kinder die homosexuelle elternteile haben noch schief angeguckt, aber soetwas kann sich nur ändern in dem es nicht mehr als abnormal gesehen und sowas zum alltag wird.


----------



## dragon1 (10. Mai 2009)

was geht mich das an was andere leute freiwillig machen?
und kinder kriegen auch keinen schaden dadurch...solange sie nicht desswegen diskriminiert werden


----------



## Mikroflame (10. Mai 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> Dann wird es gehänselt weil die alleinerziehende Mutter nicht genug Geld für Markenklamotten hat, oder es dick ist weil es bei Mammi und Pappis Grillparties so viel futtert.
> Wenn ich so an meine Schulzeit zurück denke fällt mir niemand ein der wegen seiner Eltern gehänselt wurde, das waren immer andere "Gründe".



Nunja,mir ist es schon oft untergekommen,dass welche wegen den Eltern gehänselt wurden. In meiner Klasse war zwar niemand mit gleichgeschlechtigen Eltern,habe es jedoch oft auf der Straße oder in der Pausenhalle mitbekommen.

Besonders unter den 6,7,8 Klässern scheinen solche Bemerkungen weit verbreitet zu sein.


Und zur Abstimmung :

Ich habe nicht dagegen,sollen sie Heiraten was sie lieben. Wie gesagt, könnte es bei der Adoption nur Problematisch werden,da sie dann mit einer Warscheinlichkeit von ~80% damit gehänselt werden.


----------



## marion9394 (10. Mai 2009)

naja ka ob das der entwicklung von einem kind schadet wenn es 2 papas hat... schwul oder lesbisch zu sein ist ja nicht gerade "geplant von der natur" - ob das nicht auf ein kind abfärbt? finde es sehr bedenklich


----------



## Meriane (10. Mai 2009)

Ich möchte mal zu bedenken geben, dass adoptierte Kinder doch sowieso eine schwerere Kindheit haben...
Entweder ihre leiblichen Eltern sind gestorben, oder ihre Eltern haben sei einfach weggegeben...
Wenn ich ein Kind im Heim wäre, würde ich dann lieber dort aufwachsen oder bei einem gleichgeschlechtlichen Paar?

Heimkinder werden doch später in der Schule, eh gemobbt, weil sie sich eben nicht die ganzen Sachen leisten können, die andere aus ihrer Klasse vielleicht haben...(naja, dass muss jetzt nicht stimmen, aber ich gehe mal davon aus)

Kinder, die bei einem gleichgeschlechtlichen Paar aufwachsen, haben ein "normaleres" Umfeld. Homosexuell können sie duch ihre Adoptiveltern nicht werden, denn wie schon andere gesagt haben, wird man homosexuell geboren.
Stattdessen lernen sie früh etwas über Ethik, und können Menschen, die anders sind (z.B. Homosexuelle, oder geistig/körperlich Behinderte, "anders" war jetzt nicht abwertend gemeint) akzeptieren.


----------



## Thront (10. Mai 2009)

marion9394 schrieb:


> naja ka ob das der entwicklung von einem kind schadet wenn es 2 papas hat... schwul oder lesbisch zu sein ist ja nicht gerade "geplant von der natur" - ob das nicht auf ein kind abfärbt? finde es sehr bedenklich



abfärbt? "nicht" geplant von der natur? womit wir mal wieder bei RASSENKUNDE wären. DANKE MARION ! aber ein tipp: bitte befreie deinen intellekt mal wieder aus dem kerker in den du ihn eingesperrt hast. 





Meriane schrieb:


> Ich möchte mal zu bedenken geben, dass adoptierte Kinder doch sowieso eine schwerere Kindheit haben...
> Entweder ihre leiblichen Eltern sind gestorben, oder ihre Eltern haben sei einfach weggegeben...
> Wenn ich ein Kind im Heim wäre, würde ich dann lieber dort aufwachsen oder bei einem gleichgeschlechtlichen Paar?
> 
> Heimkinder werden doch später in der Schule, eh gemobbt, weil sie sich eben nicht die ganzen Sachen leisten können, die andere aus ihrer Klasse vielleicht haben...(naja, dass muss jetzt nicht stimmen, aber ich gehe mal davon aus)





man kann so einfach immer "ALLE" sagen... ich muss hier nur mal anmerken: nicht alle heim oder adoptivkinder sind maßlos unglücklich oder kommen aus dem "ghetto" und haben "versoffene, asoziale teenie eltern". 
und nicht "ALLE" heim oder adoptivkinder werden "gemobbt"..  geh bitte nicht mehr davon aus.. dass ist nämlich äusserst dumm. 


auch elternlose kinder können eine durchaus glückliche kindheit haben. im heim, in einer kommune oder in einer pflegefamilie- oder als adoptivkinder. dort wo ich aufgewachsen bin gab es von allem etwas. und bis heute würde ich niemals meine kindheit mit der eines "normalen kindes! tauschen wollen.


----------



## sTereoType (10. Mai 2009)

marion9394 schrieb:


> naja ka ob das der entwicklung von einem kind schadet wenn es 2 papas hat... schwul oder lesbisch zu sein ist ja nicht gerade "geplant von der natur" - ob das nicht auf ein kind abfärbt? finde es sehr bedenklich


wieso nicht geplant? habs schon öfters in anderen threads erwähnt das homosexualität durchaus genetisch bedingt ist und der überpopulation entgegen wirken soll.


----------



## Das Affenmensch (10. Mai 2009)

marion9394 schrieb:


> naja ka ob das der entwicklung von einem kind schadet wenn es 2 papas hat... schwul oder lesbisch zu sein ist ja nicht gerade "geplant von der natur" - ob das nicht auf ein kind abfärbt? finde es sehr bedenklich




*


Das schrieb:



			Mal ganz allgemein gefragt:

Wenn Homosexualität "unnatürlich" ist,warum gibt es dann homosexualität in der menschlichen und auch tierischen Natur?
Wenn Homosexualität "unheilig" ist,warum hat der Schöpfer/Gott sie dann "erfunden"?
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

*

Mittelalter im Kopf?


----------



## ZAM (10. Mai 2009)

Das schrieb:


> Mittelalter im Kopf?




Möglich - aber ihr seht alle selbst in welche Richtung das Thema geht. Schon nach Birks Kommentar, den ich gelöscht habe (denkst du auch über Altersgruppen nach, die sich hier im Forum bewegen?) hätte der Thread zu sein müssen. Jetzt ist er es.


----------

